# Ideas on how to handle this conflict? The Gegl3 and Coreutils case



## piggy (Nov 10, 2017)

This is a known problem, at least for people needing this two ports.

There is even a bug report open, then, it seems, no one is interested.

This two packages conflict for a file:

usr/local/bin/gcut

This two ports are:

graphics/gegl3

and

sysutils/coreutils

Considering no one seems interested in this problem but me and two or three other people in the bug report, can someone help me to overcome this problem and have both the ports installed?

Sadly the install fase of one of them if the other is installed end at the file collision level.


```
pkg-static: gegl3-0.3.20_1 conflicts with coreutils-8.25 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/gcut
*** Error code 70
```

I bet they both will happily work if they just could be installed.

How to resolve this problem and finally do have gnome-photo working considering I do like that program?


----------



## piggy (Dec 16, 2017)

up, still present.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2017)

I have made a  PR 224379.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2017)

The PR is closed as duplicate. There is one already exists  PR 223462.

In the meantime you can try to change
in graphics/gegl3/pkg-plist

```
- bin/gcut
- bin/gegl3
- bin/gegl-imgcmp
+ sbin/gcut
+ sbin/gegl3
+ sbin/gegl-imgcmp
```
 
and in  graphics/gegl3/Makefile

```
# temporary hacks to allow parallel install
        @${MV} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin/gegl ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin/gegl3
 +     @${MV} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin/* ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/sbin/
.include <bsd.port.mk>
```

or use the in the PR attached svn-diff.

I could not try it on my system cause net/uhttpmock (a dependency of  devel/libgdata) does not install on my system (a securtiy/libressl problem).


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2017)

Now I had installed deskutils/gnome-photos (I used a pkg for net/uhttpmock). I never worked with it I could not say if all work right. But it starts without problems and without error messages or  relevant warnings.

For sure:
Look if /bin is after /sbin in $PATH (`echo $PATH`).


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2017)

In the meantime tobik@ has posted an alternative patch in the PR. It looks better than mine.


----------



## piggy (Dec 16, 2017)

Thank you to both of you. I hope to see his patch commited to ports soon. For now I fixed using your hack (just becouse it come first to my attention) and as I said I hope to see the official patch commited to ports system soon.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2017)

tobik@ 's patch adds instead of my line

```
@${MV} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin/gcut  ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin/gcut3
```
 (He did it with another syntax).
And then it is no need to change pkg-plist (or the path to sbin).

Btw, I could compile net/uhttpmock adding `LDFLAGS+="-Wl,-no-fatal-warnings"` (if you have similar problems like me).


----------

